# Intel mmx chips



## timsiggins (Dec 1, 2021)

Hey guys,

Ok I have these old intel chip which I though they where ceramic but they are fiber but weird let me show u


So if u look that is what I have they look like they have gold bonding wire is this true


----------



## galenrog (Dec 1, 2021)

Generally referred to here as black fiber CPUs. Over the years, a few dozen threads have cropped up regarding them. The search function should be helpful to locating some of those threads. Since I do not process electronic scrap, I will be of no help otherwise.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## timsiggins (Dec 1, 2021)

Thank you for giving me the proper name, I found so much info on it


----------



## galenrog (Dec 1, 2021)

When I accumulate a few kilos, I either offer them here, or sell to a company such as Boardsort. Have fun.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## speed (Dec 7, 2021)

Yes they have gold bond wires. The central section is basically the same as a normal IC chip and can be processed in the same way. The rest is tricky to process economically.


----------



## timsiggins (Dec 8, 2021)

I was able to pull the center out a look at it with a micros scope they have gold bond wires but so short


----------

